# Bamboo & hemp



## Sailfly (Jul 1, 2015)

I am looking to import bamboo and/or hemp t-shirts. So far I have identified sources in China, Pakistan, India, and Bangladesh through Alibaba. 
Does anyone have any other sources or ideas for sourcing these kinds of shirts?
I am in the beginning stage and still awaiting samples.
Also, DTG on these shirts, is there a difference in inks, machine, or RIP when printing onto this material?
Would you think that 95% bamboo/5% spandex would pose any problems?


----------



## mrOscience (May 1, 2013)

We have tried to source hemp shirts (the stuff grows like weeds around here)and could not find any. Please let us know what you find.


----------



## OneTrickPony (Oct 16, 2013)

I print on hemp for a client, they buy the material from Hemp Products | SA Hemp Shop - I am in South Africa so they would not be a good choice but since they import maybe contact them and see where they get it from.


----------



## Sailfly (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info...will let you know


----------



## kwasny1982 (May 26, 2015)

Hi Guys!
At the moment I'm working to make my own hemp t-shirts , tees and other clothes. Now we are doing test fabrics. 55/45 hemp organic cotton 100%hemp. And all will be made in EU/ Poland
I will let You know. I think 3-5 months and i will have , fabrics and blancs. best!


----------



## PIAcademy (Oct 11, 2015)

Years back there was a hemp products shop at a mall in Vancouver, WA for a while. I'm guessing they were a bit ahead of their time even for the NW.
In doing research I found this site that sends me emails some great articles and resources.
Hemp News

Isn't Canada a source for fabric? It seems to me they got smart and saw the revenue from the U.S. since. I think back then we imported almost $1B/yr in fabric. 

I think Kentucky is the state closest to grow hemp. Maybe if they saw the interest it would motivate them more. Now that I think of it, Colorado is working on it too and has already had some harvests (sometimes you get more than 1 harvest/yr).


----------



## OneTrickPony (Oct 16, 2013)

Hemp hoodies and sew on labels, hemp apparel has taken off here with the tourists paying a premium for items, local hippies are happy and I get to print, if you can get hemp it prints really well


----------



## mscofield (Oct 16, 2015)

what do guys think of the design! 

teespring.com/cute-4802


----------

